#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in Germany



Aachen University of Applied ScienceAalen University of Applied SciencesAlbert-Ludwig’s-Universitat FreiburgAlbstadt-Sigmaringen UniversityBauhaus-Universitat WeimarBerlin Graduate School Muslim Cultures & SocietiesBerlin International Graduate School of Natural Science and Engineering





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in France That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Canada That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Australia That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

